# Merging Posts



## Pilgrim (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there a way to override the post merging feature when you make several posts or replies in a thread within a short period of time? 

It may not be as big of an issue as I'm thinking, but when I respond to several replies in a short period of time and they are all merged into one post, it's a little harder to follow. I'm thinking that a later reply in a merged post may tend to get passed over as compared to a standalone post.

If this is not possible, how long do you have to wait to respond so that the response doesn't merge with others with previous ones?


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2011)

If anyone posts in between your two posts, the second will appear in a second post. 

The time limit has been posted before, but I don't have a precise recollection - perhaps 30 minutes?


----------



## Skyler (Jun 13, 2011)

Personally, I find the merged posts to be easier to follow than a succession of short replies to different people by the same person. It confuses me. =)


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 13, 2011)

Ditto to Jonathan. Is the quote function acting up?


----------



## Edward (Jun 13, 2011)

Scottish Lass said:


> Ditto to Jonathan. Is the quote function acting up?



The 'Quote' function isn't working for me this evening. I don't THINK that it is a result of an ongoing exchange I'm having with a moderator....

And there is a pesky 'autosave' that keeps popping up. What is it saving, and where?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 13, 2011)

There has been an upgrade to the board software: that often causes glitches while it is being installed, and I believe the "autosave" notice is due to the new text editor.

To the first issue, I do think that the time limit is 30 minutes - a long time to wait if you are looking at a thread right now.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 14, 2011)

The autosave function has the potential to be a great feature if it will help in the cases in which I've lost posts in the past. I don't know how many posts I have lost because of some issue like a browser crash or getting logged off the board because I didn't check "remember me." If you don't check it, apparently you are logged out after a certain amount of time spent on one page. 

I was just curious about the merging posts function. If it is a series of short replies I think it can be helpful. But when lengthy replies or posts are merged with others, to me it just makes a long post even longer and more difficult to follow. But it's no big deal either way. Maybe I should just work on being more concise.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 14, 2011)

Pilgrim said:


> I don't know how many posts I have lost because of some issue like a browser crash or getting logged off the board because I didn't check "remember me." If you don't check it, apparently you are logged out after a certain amount of time spent on one page.



Try the back button next time. I've found that often it will save what I entered such that when I hit "back," it shows up in the text box still.

py3ak: The new text editor looks shinier... I'm guessing there's more things in favor of it than that, though? =)

---------- Post added at 07:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------




Pilgrim said:


> I was just curious about the merging posts function. If it is a series of short replies I think it can be helpful. But when lengthy replies or posts are merged with others, to me it just makes a long post even longer and more difficult to follow. But it's no big deal either way. Maybe I should just work on being more concise.



Either that, or type slower.


----------

